# '06 F250 SQ build begins



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Finally started my 06' F250 install today.

Goal build a comp. vehicle all myself and keep the budget as low as I can. I will give the total once completed but I am trying to come in under the $2500 mark for everything.

Listed are HAT drivers but that could change will be testing them against some Oz Audio.

Everything else should remain the same. The only change would be REF200.2 and DSP6 replacing the DC200.2.

I bought a prefab box online for the 2 10" RE carpeted that matches the tan interior. The amps will be mounted under the rear seat and 1 will be mounted behind the rear seat.

I will run wire next and start the amp rack. I thought I planned everything but have to pic up a couple items like sheet metal, led lights and a few other things. Seems no matter how much you plan you always miss something.

Also the Q-Forms kicks don't match perfectly so I will take the truck to my buddies at Advantage Audio and they said they would do a little modification to get them perfect for me.

*System Layout*









*Door---Damp Pro 4 1/2 sheets and Rammat equaling 2 1/2 sheets where used on the door skin.*


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

*Roll of Lead--This is 3/32 thick and can be cut with a pair of heavy duty scissors*









*Lead laying on Kick--If you use lead make sure to sandwich it between layer of deadener or it will resonate. These are Q-Form kick as I suck at fiberglass and need to get this truck done quick. The Q-Forms need to be reinforced so I chose lead and deadener because that's what I had. Some MDF will be used on the under side of the speaker cut out as well as a either 1/8 or 1/4 inch baffle will be made to mount the speaker. I have 5 1/4 grills I will be using over the speakers. The kicks are pretty damn heavy now I would say 8 to 15lbs each*


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

*Door Card-Was first deadened using 2 sheets of V-Max works way better on the door that the others due to flexibility *
















*Cannot remember the name of this stuff its thicker than ensolite with a very sticking backing and easier to apply and forms much better got it from FoxPro John*









*Passenger side door card*


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Whatever that is that you're putting over the inside of the door panels is awesome.  It looks like it forms really nice without much hassle.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

First time I had used it I have had 2 rolls sitting around for about a year. Stuff is awesome I need to contact FoxPro and see if he can get me some more.


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

you did all that this morning? Damn dude... slow down on the energy drinks!... 

Rob


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

dreaded double

Rob


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

I did it all yesterday in about 4 hrs or so. I will be finishing all the deadening today, running wire and installing the sub enclosure. I may get to start on the amp rack today also. Pics will be up once complete for today.


----------



## jdc753 (Nov 14, 2007)

awesome progress so far and loving the gear selection, I am hoping to get that front stage at some point in the future. 

subscribed to this thread to see where you put the rest of the gear. It was tough finding spots for it all in my 05 crew cab.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Updates for today:

1. Got the passenger side door done same as the driver. 

2. Also completed the inside of the cab. 

3. Test fitted sub box and did some minor mods to get the box to fit properly. 

4. I did get the wire all measured out and cut to length and some techflex done. No pics of this.

5. I found out wall I am missing and made a list of stuff to order tonight.



































*This will go in the door behind the speaker it is called Backstop 1.0.
*


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Pics Continued.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

2 things to know when taking pictures.

1:make sure your shadow friend is not in the picture.
2:take the spit bottle out of the truck/car 1st.

I guess you decided to stay home and work on the truck today?


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Yes stayed home. I will be coming up in the next couple of weeks though. I have the Hertz here at the house so have to bring those up and pick-up the HAT up there.

You know me well enough to know that there had better be a damn spit bottle around.

Leave my shadow buddy alone damn you. I don't have many friends and he really likes me.


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

lol... I like the spit cup comment... is the foam backer1.0 (whatever you called it) is that a Cascade product? I assume you have to use glue or construction adhesive, right?

what are the temps up there like right now... I'd hate to be tring to deaden that musch space under 60 degrees... 

looks good... anything else going on the floor before the carpet goes back in?

Rob


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

They were in the high 50's yesterday but it was not to bad.

The stuff that is like ensolite only better with the adhsive back I will get you a name for and John said he still has some if you want some. I need to get another couple rolls just to have.

The Backstop 1.0 you have to use contact cement with. I used it the focus and it has stuck with no issues.

To my knowledge neither is a Cascade product is was a VMSP product when John had his products.

There is a one more thing going down on the floor before the carpet goes back in.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

I like what you have done so far. I cant wait to see this build continue


----------



## flipside1212 (Oct 21, 2008)

nice so far


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

What's does all that shiny sliver stuff do?


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Ok. Jason (aka--advantage audio wiring guru) you are full of crap but I feel great to explain to one of the best wiring and install guys around what it is. You have my number call me and I will explain it to you in detail.LOL 

Now get to work and go do another killer install.


----------



## lovenlife (Feb 3, 2008)

Damn you are fast at laying down the Deadener, it looks great


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

I have deadening OCD.

Thanks for comments guys. Except Jason.LOL

I will have new updated pics on Friday that is my next day off to tackle some more work.

I plan on getting the interior back in and start on the amp rack.

Sucks I did not go through all my supplies so I am in a holding pattern on waiting for a few items to come in to get some of the things done.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

I don't like the tone of your voice mister. All kidding aside, your doing a good job


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

I will be up to see you guys once I get the interior back in to work on the Q-Forms so we get them fitting correctly and pick-up the HAT drivers.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Or to finish it up after you get mad at it enough times.


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

Brian do the DC's do individual T/A internally?

Here I was hoping to find your truck would be a "everyday person's" system... ****..

Rob


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

TXwrxWagon said:


> Brian do the DC's do individual T/A internally


Yes it does


----------



## Apex Rex (Jan 8, 2009)

Great work so far. How do you like the qform kicks? I've been debating on going with the q-form kicks in my F150 (1999) since I have no idea of where to mount my tweeters.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Apex Rex said:


> Great work so far. How do you like the qform kicks? I've been debating on going with the q-form kicks in my F150 (1999) since I have no idea of where to mount my tweeters.


He is not putting the tweeter in the kicks. I think they are going in the pillars. But with a little work, most of the Qforms sound okay.


----------



## Apex Rex (Jan 8, 2009)

jowens500 said:


> He is not putting the tweeter in the kicks. I think they are going in the pillars. But with a little work, most of the Qforms sound okay.


Whoops, thanks for the correction.


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

I agree th Q-forms a re a great "cosmetic" starting point... they give you a semi-proven way to start. But they will need reinforced & deadened alot... 

In my 2002 F150 I had the q-forms. I built 3/16" plate aluminum rings behind the mid & tweeter to reinforce the mounting & then tapped them for machine screws. then I deadened them with 2 layers of peel-n-stick. Finally, I made a mold of the kick/floor area with fiberglass to form a back. I glued & glassed them together using autobody panel adhesive... Warning.. do NOT get the panel adhesive on ANYTHING you care about, including your hands... its nasty stuff but sticks like stink on ****.. then I vented them to the kick area for a little more volume.

I had a 3-way active/passive up front with midbasses in the door... so my 5.25" was a true mid... if you are doing 2-way, I would NOT vent them... 

Rob


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Not sure where the tweeter is going. Its up for debate between kicks and A-pillar. 

The Q-forms work good but you have to reinforce them. Lead works good, deadener and IMO you must reinforce the baffle area.

I am not done with mine yet they will need a lot more tender love and care. 

I will post some pics of the amp rack I have been working on tomorrow. 

Still waiting on some part to come in I failed to order to get back to full swing install mode.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Under the right side looking at the rear seat will be the DC350.2. Center will be power and ground distro and under the small left seat will be the DC200.2.

Not sure how these are going to be covered yet and still have a lot of work to do to finish the amp racks. This is what I have done so far.


























*As you can see there will be plenty of clearance for heat dissipation and access with the seat up or down. *


















*Test Fit behind the rear seat for the REF360.4. The REF 500.1 will be mounted above it. Only problem with the pic is that the REF360.4 down where it is pictured it is a little tough to set gains and get to the fuse but it is not to bad.*


----------



## ntimd8n-k5 (Nov 11, 2008)

Looks really good, Where did you get the lead sheets from? Also what deadening material is on the back of the door panels? I need some of both!!!


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

:lurk: :snacks: <BURRRRRRRP!>

I'm getting fat down here waiting for an update...... 

Rob


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

nice to see another 250 being worked on. Good to see you attacked the doors pretty well, as they are the flimsiest ones I have ever worked on. I used 4 layers of dynamat, and still was'nt satisfied with the results. 

Keep it coming, love the build so far


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks guys.

Rob be patient, where the hell are your pics B**ch.LOL

I will have updated pics tomorrow, I am so picky with all the wiring and stuff I forgot to order it had slowed me down. I promise a good update tomorrow.

I should have this thing done completely in about 4 to 6 more weekends and then competing a month or so after that once all the tuning is done.


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

LOL... thanks.. I needed that laugh....

Pics... hmmmm doesn't that mean you have to have the balls to start a log? lol... Soon I promise... I am just givin' ya ****...

Hey... know anybody in Shreveport? Looks like a good job prospect out that way for me FINALLY>.. I will give ya call tomorrow...

Rob


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Wiring is in back to the amp rack. Got the Dash, Front Seats and Console back in.

I installed the bluetooth, DXZ785 and VCZ625 and everything is working 100%. 

I had to take the changer apart due to the person who shipped it, shipped with the cartridge in it and it was jammed so that burned about 1.5hr of my time.

I ran 1/0 from the battery which will go to a 1/0 to 4ga distro block and I ran two 4ga back to the amp rack one down each side of the truck. Reason was that 1/0 was just to big to hide correctly.

The subs are wired up and the wire is ran behind the box and ready to be run to the amp rack.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

I did not do the old tape measure thing against the wire to show they meet comp rules because I think by looking at the pics you can see it is way overkill. I love zip ties.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

The changer is in the center console, I still need to tidy up some of the wiring to it but it is simple.

The last one shows I actually got all the dash and everything back together today.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

I will be going up to Advantage Audio on Saturday to finish the kicks and should get the door speakers in.

That will leave me to finishing the power wire run and finishing the amp racks.

I think I still have 4 to 6 more weekends before I get this thing all done and tuned correctly.

Then off to the first USACi comp.


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

good progress man!

I'm going to pull the 701 out today & redo the layout in the WRX... after I figure out if this job happens I can get to a full blown install.

Where is the firtst USACi event?

Rob


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

"The only change would be REF200.2 and DSP6 replacing the DC200.2."
So if you don't replace the DC200.2 are you using the DSP in the Clarion for the 500.1 and the 360.4?


----------



## AM Sounds (Jan 23, 2008)

Man the Install is looking good, Make sure your install book is labelled and In order of front to back! Just in case you didn't already know! I hope to see you at some show in the future so I can check out the sound and ride! Good Luck!
Albert


----------



## ggk (Sep 5, 2008)

hey what is the name of the deadener you are using and where did you pick up the lead sheet?


----------



## gsr22 (Jul 30, 2007)

ggk said:


> hey what is the name of the deadener you are using and where did you pick up the lead sheet?


Looks like raamat to me


----------



## Canadian_Dude (Feb 4, 2009)

Is your HU the Clarion DXZ785USB? I have the same one but my remote is nothing like yours, I only have like 10 buttons.


----------



## ibanzil (Jun 29, 2008)

now thats alot of deadener! looks good. Have you considered maybe putting felt on the very outer edge of the door card on it and on the sheet metal where they contact? Works great and keeps the door even "snugger" (if thats a word) lol


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

jonnyanalog said:


> "The only change would be REF200.2 and DSP6 replacing the DC200.2."
> So if you don't replace the DC200.2 are you using the DSP in the Clarion for the 500.1 and the 360.4?



Yes the Clarion will take care of the 500.1 and the 360.4 but eventually a DSP6 will added for use on the front stage only.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

It is raamat and the lead sheeting I cannot remember where I bought it.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

joo still coming down Sat?


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Canadian_Dude said:


> Is your HU the Clarion DXZ785USB? I have the same one but my remote is nothing like yours, I only have like 10 buttons.


That is a different Clarion remote I am using. It is the one from the VCZ625 that will also work with the clarion HU's.



ibanzil said:


> now thats alot of deadener! looks good. Have you considered maybe putting felt on the very outer edge of the door card on it and on the sheet metal where they contact? Works great and keeps the door even "snugger" (if thats a word) lol


Not felt but good idea. I was trying to figure out some way to do what you are talking about but never thought about felt. Good idea.

I still have to take the dash back out to clean up all the wiring. 

Please guys if you see something that needs to be fixed or needs to be improved on let me know. If I can change it or fix it I will. 

I have not started on the picture book yet but I have bought all the stuff to do it.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

jowens500 said:


> joo still coming down Sat?


Yes, I will be there Saturday morning close to opening time. Need some help with the kicks and the door speakers. Maybe a few other things if you guys are not slammed. See what all we can get done.

Lunch is on me Saturday so you guys figure out what you want.

Need to get this done so once you get your car done we can roll out to the events together and get the Team thing going.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

I got a little something to do, but not much. We should be able to get a lot done


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Sounds good. You know I will be difficult as usual and screw something up you will have to fixor.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

As long as you haven't poked a hole in your door with a drill bit like someone did on another forum, we should be good.


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

Brian, when is the first USACi & where?

Rob


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

Thats a great install! Yer focus sounded really good for how little you had in it so I have no doubt this will sound incredible! Best of luck to you in 2009!


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks Jonny. The Focus is much improved as it went through a few changes. So hopefully the truck blows it away. Will be hard to decide which one to bring to the next G2G.

Rob-Not sure which show will be first. Depends on how quick I can finish the truck and get it tuned to what I think is good enough to enter a show.

Plan it make the Ardmore, OK or Noble, OK show. I would like to make both one is on the 18th and other is on the 19th of April trying to figure out how to pull off back to back shows both places are close to where I live though. Both an 1hr drive tops.

I plan on going to the Lewisville, TX show then decide which ones after that.

How is your car coming along Rob.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

I will have updated pics up Sunday.


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

I've been piddling with this & that waiting for the phone to ring from Shreveport... so not much... I'm going to take advantage of today's nice weather & put lil one down early for his nap & sneak 3 hours this afternoon.

I need to get that "certain piece" removed, cleaned up & ready to ship, because as soon as I list it its gonna sell... I am waiting on parts from Rockford for that other piece I have yet to list...

I'm currently trying to figure out what, if any RCA's I'm going to need & get them ordered & get ahold of Furry on on Monday for techflex & heat shrink.

I should have everything reconfigured & playing again today. 

I will check out USACi's website for all the dates. I just didn't know which ones you were aiming for. I want to come & hang @ the shows...

Rob


----------



## ibanzil (Jun 29, 2008)

the felt idea was taught to me by a audio veteran...said it was a secret but, I like to share. Another thing he taught me was to always get the midbass as far out as possible and to remove the plastic stock grill and make a new one with a ring and thin grill cloth. Listened before and after and the difference is completly worth it. You can also angle ute cuts on ure baffles to aim the midbass a little better.

Ure install is looking top notch. Hope all keeps going good.


----------



## ibanzil (Jun 29, 2008)

the felt idea was taught to me by a audio veteran...said it was a secret but, I like to share. Another thing he taught me was to always get the midbass as far out as possible and to remove the plastic stock grill and make a new one with a ring and thin grill cloth. Listened before and after and the difference is completly worth it. You can also angle ute cuts on ure baffles to aim the midbass a little better.

Ure install is looking top notch. Hope all keeps going good.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Genxx said:


> Need to get this done so once you get your car done we can roll out to the events together and get the Team thing going.


I'm ordering my Hertz/Audison on Monday


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Well no updates. I left the kicks as the guys wanted to mod the grill and few other things so will be a couple weeks before I get them back.

I did get the door speakers figured out and got the wiring in place to the amp rack.

So will be a couple weeks before any more major updates but at that point should be get close to the install being completely done. So I should make my time line I had in my head.

Jason that sounds great now you just need to get everything installed and ready to go by April 17th.


----------



## AdvantageAudio (Feb 21, 2009)

Looking good


----------



## AdvantageAudio (Feb 21, 2009)

Like that system layout you did, do you have a program for that or how did you do that?


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Did it with PowerPoint but Scuba Steve can do some awsome one's if you have not seen them yet.

I am going to have him help me out with some see what we can come up with. If I like it better than what I did then I will switch it out in the build book.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

I will try to get it done ASAP. Still waiting on everything.


----------



## AdvantageAudio (Feb 21, 2009)

Thats cool, was just wondering what program it was 

thanks bud


----------



## chrisdors (Mar 6, 2009)

nice work on the doors- looks dead to me


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

OK. Here we go. Chris and the guys got my grills done so I picked them up yesterday and today got the kicks to the 99% solution. Still maybe a couple tweaks on the back side but other than that they are done.

*First pic are of the dash wire behind the HU fixed in loom.*










*Chris molded the grills and I did the primer/paint and grill cloth.*

























*Test fitting the grill.*









*I used a high build primer 2 coats then sanded with 320 then shot them with an almond paint. After coats of paint then I covered them in Stinger Tan Grill Cloth.*


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

*I test fit the grill after it was covered. I then made a 1/4 inch MDF baffle for the back side on both kicks. I then mounted the L4 and then mounted the grill.*


































*I then super glued flat head bolt into the tweeters before covering grill cloth. Covering them in grill cloth is a pain in the ass.*

















*L1 and L4 installed in the kicks and test fitted in the truck.*


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Only Reason I did not finish them tonight is the Q-Form came with a round hole to attach the door sill cover. Well guessed it the factory is square. So I have to modify that one last thing take a few more pics and slap on a little more deadening to the kick and I can official mount them and say they are 100% complete.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Dang, those look pretty good. Who ever gave you the idea for the tweeters was a GENIUS!!


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Damn almost down to just the amp rack and all the power distro to get this install complete.

I figure about 3 more weekends tops. Well it has to be done by then as need one weekend to tune before the first show.

I am happy with the way the kicks turned out. Hopefully I can get them to sound good with them that low in this truck. I already know I am going to have to do something with the under side of the dash to help with reflections. I already have the stuff on hand to tackle that.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

No ****. I think it was Powell right.J/K


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

I sho wish my stuff would hurry up and get here. I'm falling behind everyday!


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Well you have the luxury of having 2 other people to help at the shop when it is slow.

Only person I got is me and then coming up to see you guys on a day off to try and get something done I cannot or do not want to tackle.

Yeah remind Chris to make my damn bracket for under the hood please. It will suck if we get everything else done and have no way of mounting the ANL fuse holder.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

This is true. I will remind him when I see him on Wed.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

glad to see things coming along 

I cant wait to see this get done, just so you guys can start on the Prelude


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

The lude Aaahhh the lude. 

It will be cool to pull with two comp. vehicles the all out lude and the tow vehicle. I wonder of that is a first a comp. vehicle that tows another comp. vehicle to shows.LOL

Get this truck done and I will be having to flip a coin on what I am bringing to the next Dallas G2G. The new install or the improved Focus install.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Well this weekend redid the amp rack was not happy with the first try. Almost finished the under seat portion. 

This is the start. The edges connecting the three pieces were all 90 deg. to start with. Then I used some Bondo Gold Body filler to and a Spray can lid to get the correct radius I wanted. Then sanded using the Spray Can lid to keep the radius. Then test fitted both ways to ensure everything was good to go.











































This is test fitting the front board to the amp rack. It was made it two pieces. The first was cut and formed using 1/2 MDF. The I made a cover board from 1/4 MDF to get everything perfect. I then connected the two and used a 1/4 Round over on the Router to get a rounded edge as it is easier to cover with carpet and looks better to boot.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Pics of the mock-up to ensure everything is good. It wasn't the DC200.2 would not clear the seat. I just cut out the wood dropped it down and for the bottom used 1/4 Black plexi for it to sit on. The out edges around the 200.2 will be lit with 96 LEDs.


The DC350.2 on the right side will be lit from underneath using plexi and 96 leds. So hopefully the will shine out from underneath the amp.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Pics to show under seat clearance no issues.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Auto Dup Feature


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

I have 3 weekends left to complete this before the first planned show. This is the list I must complete which I think can be done.

1. Finish Power Distro
2. Make Bracket and install main fuse under hood
3. Make and cover trim panels for amp rack
4. Finish Kicks
5. Dress up wires for the CD/DVD Changer
6. Install Overhead Screen
7. Build rear set amp rack
8. Finish Doors
9. Install Plexi and LED's
10. Build sides of amp rack under seat and install fans on each end to creat a push/pull system
11. Do final hook-up of all wire and power everything up for test run and start tuning.

Start tuning. I left 1 entire weekend for tuning.

I did not make my budget which started out at $2500. Completed budget looks like $3780.00. I was thinking I could get everything done by upping my budget to $3500 but that was not possible either. The additional parts and the over head screen drove up the cost.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

What show is in 3 weeks? I got my Hertz/Audison today, but still waiting on the rest of my **** to get here????


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

USACi in Noble and Ardmore


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Damn, I guess I better get busy!


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

*I changed out the kickpanel speakers screws to security screws.*


















*Well got the doors completed today and door panels back on.

I used 24ga. sheet metal to make the hole fillers then covered the back and front side with RAAMmat. So the doors are as sealed as I can get them. Security screws were used to secure the speakers to the door. I got the screws from PartsExpress as they had them in black and cheaper than fastenal*


























*Installed speakers on my MDF baffle and mounted them to the door. I used some esoteric banana plugs for the speakers. First time using them and really like them.*


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

*Doors completed.*


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Down to 2 weekends left to complete this before the first planned show. This is the list I must complete which I think can be done.

*1. Finish Power Distro-Planned for tomorrow*
2. Make Bracket and install main fuse under hood
*3. Make and cover trim panels for amp rack-Planned for tomorrow*
*4. Finish Kicks-Completed today*
5. Dress up wires for the CD/DVD Changer
6. Install Overhead Screen
7. Build rear set amp rack
*8. Finish Doors-Completed today*
9. Install Plexi and LED's
*10. Build sides of amp rack under seat and install fans on each end to create a push/pull system-Planned for tomorrow*
11. Do final hook-up of all wire and power everything up for test run and start tuning.

So making pretty good progress.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Worked on driver side of under seat amp rack today. This took way longer than planned.

Just took a while to get everything to fit the way I wanted and integrate the push fan which a small Stinger scroll type fan.

*Start of the side.*


























*Cut out for the fan inlet and outlet into the amp rack and test fitted fan.*


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

*Drilled out holes to mount it to the factory holes where the fold out storage rack was mounted from the factory.*










*Next made some grills for both sides and test fit them.*


















*Made my top board did some more test fitting and then molded the sides and top board together.*


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

*Next thing I did was painted the grills to get make sure the grill cloth stays a lighter color. Carpeted the side, covered my grills in grill cloth and mounted them in the side.*










































*Last installed the fan and there is the finished product.
*


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

That's it until Friday when I build the other side. Then Sunday get the rest of the amp rack finished up. 

Then I have to build the simple one that is going behind the rear seat passenger side.

So far I little behind schedule but I am off work from March 30 to April 5th. So should be easy to get back on schedule and then get this done in plenty of time.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Pics are coming of completed install. 

It was done then problems after working from 7pm to 4am Saturday then selpt to 7am then worked Sunday from 7am to 1130pm last night. 

Blew 2 subs wired wrong also sent a dead short to the 500.1 thank god its a Zapco and only blew a fuse. 

Then could not get the compter and the DC350.2 to talk. 

So ordered 2 Hertz subs to replace the RE. 

Now have to reinstall the 500.1 after bench testing it to make sure it was ok. 

Tomorrow will see if I can get the 350.2 and laptop to like each other. 

So Saturday getting some help from Advatage Audio to get this thing back together and completed. 

Then I will update the pics to the finished install. 

d**n I new everything had gone to smoothly on the last few installs I had done and things where going good on this one. No major disasters until I decide not to get enough sleep and try to complete the install. 

So chalk one up for doing a stupid thing on this one which at least only destroyed two subs. Could have been worse so not sweating it to much although my stress level went up when it happened then just mad at my self for a stupid mistake. 

Well that's the continued saga of this comp. truck. 

Which so far cost me a pair of subs and 2 missed shows. More pissed about missing the two shows really more than anything.


----------



## stuckinok (Jul 22, 2008)

I would love to see this thing in person! Let me know if you ever just need a hand helping. I really like the stealth theme of everything and I love how your trying to keep a lower budget.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

No pictures of my super sweet alarm install? My feelings are hurt.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Pics of the under seat amp rack.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Auto Dupe Feature


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Amp rack behind seat.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Ground Wire.


























12+ from Battery.


















1GA into cab then split into 2 x 4GA runs.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Pics of the almost done amp rack. 










Completed underseat amp rack.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

I have a few more pics to take to show the full completed install of the kicks and sub box. 


However, that's pretty much it guys. A 99% stealth install in a truck with 4 amps and 4-way. The only thing visible are the kicks and new HU.

Its a wrap!!!!

Now for tuning and off to lanes to represent HAT, Zapco.

No more fun install pics from me until Advantage Audio starts work on the Prelude some time this year.


----------



## stuckinok (Jul 22, 2008)

Looking very good!

What is the next comp you plan to attend?


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Tulsa on 5-30-09


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Very nice work! One small tip for anyone installing their own gear is to invest in a set of flush cutters, for cutting the heads of their zap straps flush. I work in the telecom industry, and it is common for guys to use their side-cutters to trim the tails off. This leaves a very sharp end that will cut you, quite often. These Kleins work very well:










And again, very very nice install.......


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

I had a pair of those not sure where the went. Right no cash left to buy any extra tools, but I do want another pair as I agree those zip ties can do some damage.

Thanks for compliments guys. I am no master installer but I did the best I could with my skill set.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

No pictures of the new Hertz subs?


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

I have more pics to take.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

New updates coming. Also a all new front stage layout.

Changing some amps and trying to add one more amp this will be a huge PITA.


----------



## 46 & 2 (Nov 26, 2009)

To bad he was banned before this build log was updated.

Here it is if you want to see some of the updates.

Buwalda Hybrids International Bulletin Board • View topic - F250 Install Begins HAT, Zapco, RE, Clarion


----------



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)

His build looks nice. Hope it does well for him.


----------



## 46 & 2 (Nov 26, 2009)

Well he is the 2009 USACi Basic Consumer World Champion now. So it looks like it did well.

Also rumor has it an all new build is coming next year.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

46 & 2, where are you in Oklahoma?


----------



## ///Mpower (Oct 27, 2009)

May I ask what he was banned for...


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

Brian, thanks for all the useful info in this thread. Between you, Big Red, and Brooksie, I have all the inside info needed for the new haul truck. Maybe I ought to just bring all ya'll in, keep the steaks cooking, beer cold and stay out of your way. Doitor is itching to come play as well. Think you could do anything with this:


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

///Mpower said:


> May I ask what he was banned for...


Contributing memebers get certain perks , u may want to see if U have $20.00 to spare


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Updates for you guys. 

Just a few pics to keep people wondering what the hell we are doing to the new install on this truck.

Well we have decided to redo the entire amp rack, sub stage, HU and amp changes.

Changes.

HU switched to 8455
Amps now will be DC200.2 x 3, DC350.2 x 2, REF500.1.
L6 to L8 swap in the floor.
Switch to JL TW5 and 10w3 subs.

The pods will not change but the old amp rack is completely out and the new one has started.

A few teaser pics.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Enjoy,


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Next version of the truck is in the works. I have switched from Team HAT to Team JL.

Things coming new dash mods, Headunit and maybe a few other tricks. Stay Tuned.

Also built my '08 Ford Focus I will post some pics. Start work on the all out custom build of my '99 Prelude Jan March 2010.


----------



## Kellyo77 (Dec 5, 2009)

I apologize for bumping an old thread, but as a fellow F250 owner I'd like to see what else is happening with this project.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Well the dash is taken apart and the a-pillar pods are out. The rear speakers have been installed and the re-wiring completed.

Until the weather warms back up here I am at a stand still. Should have some pics to start posting up in a couple weeks. Hope to be done by the end of March or 1st week of April.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

New truck pods almost done. Head Unit is installed and everything is re-wired for the new set-up.

So about 2 more weeks and the truck will be rockin' again.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

So did you end up liking them better off-axis than when they were on-axis? What were the differences between the two?


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

We spent about 4 hrs last Saturday trying different ways of aiming. This was the best set-up. Yes direct on axis in a truck like mine was a nightmare to tune and we never got it to the level I wanted. 

So so far this aiming has been a huge improvement. The only the thing we have not tried yet is the addition of extending the seat rails for comps. 

We also add rear fill. So in about 2-3 weeks we should know how much of an overall improvement we have been able to make with the new aiming and additions.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm gonna axe you one more time, dude!!!! what drivers you going to be running? I know which ones you asked me about after finals... same ones?


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Yeah, not much of a dash huh? I think it looks much better this way too. They do some damn fine work.

I'm gonna have to head down there in a couple weeks to have a listen when it's closer to being finished.


----------



## Jumbo Jet (May 31, 2008)

Were you at SBN last year with the truck.? If its the same truck I think I saw and listened to..... it sounded amazing. Great work.


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

what are these switches


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> I'm gonna axe you one more time, dude!!!! what drivers you going to be running? I know which ones you asked me about after finals... same ones?


Dash is JL C5 4", C5 Tweeters and replaced the HAT L8 with JL ZR-800. Then installed C5's for rear fill. Have the speakers to do a center channel but for right now not going to do a center. 

Been digging for those XT-19's. I cannot remember in what box or place I stored them. They are 100% not in the garage and have not come across them in the attic yet.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

AdamTaylor said:


> what are these switches


The switches are the remote switches for each amp individually. I can turn off what ever I want when tuning vs. having to hook up a laptop ect. The are touch sensitive LED switches.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Jumbo Jet said:


> Were you at SBN last year with the truck.? If its the same truck I think I saw and listened to..... it sounded amazing. Great work.


Yep, that was me. Did not make it this year as I could not finish the install in time and was not about to pull another finishing install job in a Hotel Parking lot like last year.


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

And somehow I COMPLETELY missed this thread! I've gotcha now, though!

I cannot WAIT to hear the new setup, man. I bet it is going to kick some serious butt. I'm glad I'm opting out of ModEx this year..!


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Nice and clean.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

highly said:


> I'm glad I'm opting out of ModEx this year..!


I'm starting to wonder if I should jump ship, too. Lol.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

Where are your rear fill speakers gonna be mounted?


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

highly said:


> And somehow I COMPLETELY missed this thread! I've gotcha now, though!
> 
> I cannot WAIT to hear the new setup, man. I bet it is going to kick some serious butt. I'm glad I'm opting out of ModEx this year..!


Don't let Todd fool anyone. His VW was on kill the end of last season and it sucked you did not bring it to Finals. If he post pics of his new build jaws would drop.

All I have to say is watch out Extreme class. I am glad you are decided to move there.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> I'm starting to wonder if I should jump ship, too. Lol.


You better now jump ship we need a re-match. See who gets to get the .5 point for placement this year.

We both still have to beat some great cars that win every year.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

UNBROKEN said:


> Where are your rear fill speakers gonna be mounted?


We decide to keep them in the factory positions, as this gave the greatest distance. Also if we move the seat rails we will get closer to them, so they needed to be back as far as possible.

The rear fill will not be audible it is only being used to try and add ambiance or sense of a larger space.

The issue we have always had with this truck is creating ambiance. You sit up so high and the dash is so shallow and then add the huge tall inside and wide cab.

Truck vs. car, if you can build a truck or SUV that sounds great, a car is much easier.IMO 

We threw together my little daily driver in 4 days, simple set-up, 30 min tune and we pulled good scores from it. This truck has to many hours to count at this point and I still have not gotten it the way I want it. This is the last install on this truck. I have another car I will start dedicating my time to in a couple months. So this is the trucks last hooray and we either pulled it off or we didn't.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

See my avatar....I feel your pain.
I ran mine in the factory spots back there, got bored and did pods on the lower rear doors which I now hate so I guess I'm gonna move them back to the very back again.
Redoing my front also with mids/tweets on the a-pillar but mid bass in the lower front door.
Too chicken to do a floor install on my weekend driver.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

^^^Your truck looks sick man. You have a build log up. We tried midbass in the doors and kicks before I finally went to the floor as its a big jump. However we had already modified the floor of the truck to get the rear under seat amp rack to sit flat. Little cutting, little welding, some wincing and your done.LOL

Got a '98 bagged, c-notch, shaved, cut through truck that we are finishing up for my daughters 16th birthday right now too. Have no clue why she wanted it but she did. With her at a 3.6 GPA in honors classes and already on schedule to skip the last semester of Highschool to go straight to college, I figured I would given in.


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

No build log...it's just a toy. No competitions for me...just trying to make the drive more enjoyable. The ~900 HP twin turbo Cummins under the hood helps immensely with that. LOL

It kinda looks like this now...I changed wheels to black RBP 96R's








The fun stuff











Sorry...won't hijack your thread anymore. LOL


----------



## AdamTaylor (Sep 7, 2008)

Genxx said:


> The switches are the remote switches for each amp individually. I can turn off what ever I want when tuning vs. having to hook up a laptop ect. The are touch sensitive LED switches.


oooo where did you get them? who makes them?


----------



## PottersField (Mar 18, 2011)

I've seen those switches at Autozone. How well do they work? Been thinking of using them in my car for various things since they look to be the right size to fit my factory dummy panels. I like the fact they don't really look like switches


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

The switches came from autozone. They have a low amp handling capability but you can get around that with some relays. 

So far they have worked great. I plan to use them in future builds as well. They are priced right and work as they should.


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

If you can find them! I'm pretty sure Brian bought up all of the ones in Oklahoma..  They are seriously slick, though.


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

I was very impressed by the stealth of the original install, but the new version ain't half bad either.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Brian, is your truck still at AA? I was gonna head down there Friday to have a listen if they weren't slammed with work.


----------



## Jumbo Jet (May 31, 2008)

Genxx said:


> Yep, that was me. Did not make it this year as I could not finish the install in time and was not about to pull another finishing install job in a Hotel Parking lot like last year.


I thought so. Just wanted to say thanks for taking the time to chat and let me take a listen.... very much appreciated. 

Did you ever hook up that JL 13TW5 you had behind the seat?


----------



## dh8009 (Jul 19, 2010)

Sorry for a stupid question but since all the SQ guys from Oklahoma are here I figure I'd ask. Are the MECA comps the only ones with SQ? I went to a couple of USACi comps and there were SPL only comps. I'm not competing but would like to see some installs and here some real SQ cars.


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

There's the Car Toys show this weekend in Tulsa... seems like a great time to meet up with folks! I'll be there with Brian and Mark (Eldridge). You should head up. 

-Todd

Car Audio | Car Toys Tulsa


----------



## dh8009 (Jul 19, 2010)

Great if i can sneak off I'll definitely try to head up. I seen the flyer and figured it would be like the Import Faceoff that was at Thunder Valley last year.


----------



## bmwproboi05 (May 3, 2009)

the show at tunder vally had a sq event.... tho I got pissed off casue it took to dang long


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Me, Todd and Mark all went to the MECA show. Great show we were done and driving away by 6 pm even after helping Rob Rice load all of his stuff up. 

It was indoors, had A/C, good food and some awesome show cars to walk round and look at.

I need to put the new updated photos of the truck on here.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

So the truck is done?

BTW, I just called AA & got a message saying they're temporarily closed for repairs. What happened?


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Eletrical Problem upfront working with land lord. They should be back open by Monday next week if everything is sorted out. They are there at the store just can't do anything up front right now, so they temp. closed store so walkin customers don't get the wrong message.


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

I've got to say Brian's new pillars are fan-freaking-tastic. Unbelievable job on those bad boys. Some of the best fab work I have seen on some very unusual shapes, and the finish texture absolutely looks and feels like factory plastic. Brilliant job by the guys down at AA!

I think it's time you changed your avatar though, Brian!


----------



## low2001gmc (Aug 27, 2008)

TXwrxWagon said:


> you did all that this morning? Damn dude... slow down on the energy drinks!...
> 
> Rob


wat kind of energy drinks are those you drinking. may need to get a case...lol:laugh:


----------

